# hank williams jr



## countryboy (Jan 27, 2008)

thats right yall, you cant beat the legend hank williams jr!!!1


----------



## HoLE (Jan 27, 2008)

countryboy said:


> thats right yall, you cant beat the legend hank williams jr!!!1


wow,,I haven't heard that name since ,,well a long time,,I grew up listening to it ,,cuz my parents did,,they liked 2 kinds of music,,Country,,and Western,,lol,,I think his father might compare,,the original Hank Williams,,how bout Hank Snow,,lol,,or Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs,,Mel Tillis,,Charlie Pride,,and they say stoners have no memory,,lol,,Dolly Parton,,Dick Nolan,,,,etc,,etc,,etc.

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bigbud69 (Jun 11, 2008)

I went on a Hank Jr spree a while ago.....best song i found was Mr.Lincoln


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 12, 2008)

jr is cool........but its all about hank......


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 12, 2008)

How about Loretta Lynn.......


----------



## countryboy (Jun 13, 2008)

im not to much on female country songs jst dont fit my ears right


----------



## PETE247 (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont really like to much country but she runsa motorcycle track a her ranch and that is way cool...in my book.........


----------



## Murfy (Oct 5, 2011)

hank rules!-


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 7, 2011)

I've never been all that into country music. That 'she broke my heart so I broke her jaw' stuff normally doesn't work for me. But Hank Jr. has always been different from most country music singers.Ole' Hank Jr. can rock.

I kind of like the video that can be found using the link below. Steven Tyler sings Hank Jr's "All My Rowdy Friends Are Coming Over Tonight," and it looks like its Buddy Guy playing guitar. Hank Jr. seems to enjoy the performance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34sSPFQBn5k 

Of course it is difficult to beat Da Man at his own song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNeUQ861X9g


----------

